# Blocage du site Pluzz.fr avec FireFox



## fusée (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

  Je suis sous Mac OS 10.6.8 et j'utilise le navigateur FireFox version 26 (canal de mise à jour beta)

J'ai une bizarrerie lorsque j'utilise le site de replay pluzz.fr et que je tente d'accéder aux 
  directs des chaines qu'il gère.
  Que ce soit sur la 2, la 3, la 4, la 5 ou France Ô, j'ai l'inévitable publicité suivie d'un départ de soi disant direct qui, quelle que soit l'heure, me présente toujours la même séquence pendant 3 secondes puis se bloque avec la roue animée d'attente de vidéo. Et ça ne repart jamais. Il me semble qur toutes les séquences correspondent chacune à la même heure sur chaque chaine.
  D'autant plus curieux qu'avec Chrome, Opera ou Safari tout fonctionne normalement et j'obtiens bien les directs demandés.

  J'ai tenté la suppression des cookies de l'historique de navigation, du cache, des préférences de site, des données de site web hors connexion, des connexions actives, bref toutes les options que l'on trouve dans supprimer l'historique récent; rien à faire.
  J'ai téléchargé FireFox Aurora qui reprend les favoris de FireFox et c'est pareil.
  À tout hasard j'ai débranché rebranché la live box pour changer mon adresse IP et c'est pareil.
  J'ai également désactivé Adblock plus et redémarré FireFox. Toujours pareil.

  Enfin j'ai utilisé le FireFox que j'ai sous Windows XP (BOOTCAMP) et lui il fonctionne correctement

  Je suppose quelque chose de bloqué dans les addons comme flash player ou autre mais ça je ne sais pas le gérer.
Tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est que j'ai la version Flash Player n° 11,9,900,117 et que c'est celle qui est recommandée pour Mac OS / Firefox

  Franchement je suis perdu.
  Une idée ?

  Fusée


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2013)

les sites France television sont très mal codés
(plusieurs sujets en parlent, y compris sujets  pluzz)
et ce couac là est un des classiques
(ou pire , la video ne se lance pas du tout après pub)
en general ,pas toujours recharger la page ( parfois plusieurs fois) finit par aboutir

et enfin pragmatiquement
quand un truc foire via un outil et marche via d'autres , autant ne pas chercher la complication et les utiliser eux.
c'est une des raisons qui justifient d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs


----------



## fusée (10 Novembre 2013)

Merci pascalformac pour ta réponse rapide
Effectivement j'ai assez souvent constaté que quelque chose qui ne marchait pas sur FireFox marchait sur un autre navigateur. Souvent cela est lié à Adblock plus et j'arrive à trouver par des invalidations de filtres successives quel est le filtre qui bloque la vidéo. Mais là ce n'est pas le cas car l'arrêt total d'Adblock plus ne résous rien.
Tout ce que je peux dire pour les vidéos qui se bloquent après la pub c'est que presque à tous les coups j'ai résolu le problème en bricolant les filtres d'Adblock plus. Cela pourra servir à d'autres....

La technique que j'utilise pour identifier le filtre en cause est celle dite de la dichotomie. J'invalide sans les effacer la moitié des filtres. Si le plantage disparait le filtre en cause est dans cette moitié sinon il est dans l'autre. Je coupe encore en deux la moitié identifiée comme contenant le fautif ainsi de suite et assez rapidement je tombe sur le filtre qui est la cause du problème et je l'efface.

Je n'ai pas l'impression que le blocage dont je parle soit lié à un mauvais codage de Pluzz car tout marche bien avec d'autres navigateurs et avec FireFox lui même mais sous Windows. Logiquement cela doit être lié à mon Mac et au paramétrage du FireFox que j'utilise. En fait je suis curieux de savoir ce qui peut bien se passer et si je trouve cela me servira dans d'autres cas. On apprend tous les jours....
Ta réponse m'a cependant confirmé que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir ce genre de soucis

Merci

Fusée


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2013)

Si tacuriosité est titillée au point d'ouvrir le capot FF ( et ou adblock) je te conseille une approche "scientiphik"
A savoir test sur un compte mac neuf avec FF aux fichiers neufs (dans cette session)
et là tu compares
sans extension
puis eventuellement ajouter adblock plus et comparer avec  session usuelle divers filtres

 ps histoire de rigoler , je viens de tester sur un windows xp , ca bloque  parfois sur FF 25 ( avec ADP) et parfois chrome  (avec ADP) et parfois aussi en mode chrome  "incognito "( ADP off)
je continue à maintenir que ce site est un des éléments du binz


----------



## fusée (10 Novembre 2013)

Mais voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne
Merci pascalformac

J'ai essayé et ça a marché. Le Fire Fox que j'ouvre sur le nouveau compte marche parfaitement. Plus de blocage.

Donc cela vient des fichiers rattachés à FireFox pour un compte donné.

Mais pour comparer je ne vois pas trop comment m'y prendre.
Que comparer ? Je suppose que (par exemple) un fichier de préférences de même nom comportera de toutes façons des différences car il évolue avec l'utilisation de Fire Fox. Comment identifier le bug ?

J'ai essayé de supprimer dans preferences de mon compte de production  tous les fichier ayant un rapport avec fire fox (sauvegarde de ces  fichiers dans un dossier mis sur un disque externe et démontage du  disque puis effaçage des originaux) Rien à faire le bug est toujours là  (j'ai remis les fichiers effacés à leur place après avoir remonté le  disque externe)

En premier lieu, lorsque je reviens sur mon compte de production avec lequel j'ai créé le compte de test, je n'ai pas accès aux dossiers de ce compte de test. Ils sont verrouillés, à part le dossier public et le dossier Sites.

Comment étendre mes droits pour accéder à tous ces dossiers verrouillés ?

Bien sûr je peux revenir dans le compte de test et dupliquer par exemple le contenu du dossier bibliothèque dans le dossier Public (et encore, pas sûr). Mais c'est super lourd et peu productif.

J'ai quelques notions sur Linux et je sais passer en mode super utilisateur avec ROOT mais je préfère éviter car c'est risqué.

Peux tu m'éclairer un peu plus sur la méthode à suivre ?

Merci

Fusée


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2013)

c'etait à moitié une boutade
la base c'est justement sur compte test  de ne PAS reprendre quoique ce soit de la session usuelle
et  utiliser des fichiers " neutres( neufs)  et par  tatonnement ( avec tes manips de filtres ou autre ) de pister quand ca coince

( perso je m'emm* pas à toujours chercher des causes de binz ponctuels, j'utilise ce qui marche, mais toi ca semble t'amuser, t'es parti pour de longues heures  de" loisir"....)


----------



## fusée (11 Novembre 2013)

Ah ça oui je suis têtu et j'aime bien comprendre. Qui me dit que ce problème ne va pas s'étendre à d'autres navigateurs un de ces jours ?

Ça y est j'ai trouvé ou plus précisément j'ai résolu le problème sans trop savoir d'où il venait. J'ai simplement passé l'utilitaire Onyx.
J'ai déclenché les actions suivantes :
 *Maintenance* : Scripts de maintenance : Quotidien, hebdomadaire, mensuel
 *Nettoyage*
                        Divers : Toutes les options
                        Historiques : Tout sauf  historique des mises à jour installées
                        Internet : Tout sauf : Icônes des signets, Cookies
                        Utilisateur : Toutes les options - REDÉMARRAGE
                        Polices : Seulement : Système et utilisateurs - REDÉMARRAGE
                        Système : Rien fait

Et après cela J'ai de nouveau eu accès au direct ou plutôt à la vidéo déclenchée par le clic sur le direct car il était 1h30 du matin (eh oui têtu...) et ils diffusaient le vivement dimanche de Drucker qui passait à 18h. Mais bon la vidéo ne bloquait plus

Ce qui est sûr c'est que ce ne sont pas les cookies qui étaient en cause (je les avais supprimés depuis FireFox), ni les préférences liées à FireFox et qui sont dans la bibliothèque du compte utilisateur (j'avais effacé ces préférences manuellement avant de lancer Onyx)

Je vais fouiller dans le détail les actions menées par Onyx pour savoir à quoi il touche (j'ai vu passer Signets entre autre)

Je profite de ce fil pour râler un peu sur la façon dont fonctionnent les sites de replays. En effet : impossible de savoir à l'avance si une émission ou un film sera mis en replay (ils l'annoncent parfois mais pas toujours).

*Quelques exemples*
On veut voir deux programmes passant simultanément sur deux chaines. On choisis d'en regarder un espérant visionner l'autre en replay et PATATRAS il n'est pas "REPLAYé". C'est énervant.

Autre exemple : J'aime bien NCIS par exemple. Eh bien impossible d'avoir en replay les 4 épisodes diffusés dans la soirée. On en retrouve deux, au mieux trois mais jamais les 4. Énervant.

Bon je mets ce fil en Résolu mais je continue mes recherches. Alors si quelqu'un trouve quelque chose de précis, il est le bienvenu.

Fusée


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2013)

> Je profite de ce fil pour râler un peu sur la façon dont fonctionnent  les sites de replays. En effet : impossible de savoir à l'avance si une  émission ou un film sera mis en replay (ils l'annoncent parfois mais pas  toujours).


c'est essentiellement une affaire de droits
( droits de diffusion)

A partir de ca on arrive assez vite à déterminer les replay  internet probables

fortes chances de rediff ( le replay est une forme de rediff):
-émissions produites par la chaine
émissions coproduites par la chaine ( feuilletons, téléfilms etc)

le reste est plus aléatoire
et quasi jamais  de films (  Arte est une exception sur ce point)

A une époque pas si lointaine,les programmes en ligne annoncaient assez bien les replay à l'avance
((il y en avait beaucoup moins et la base de données mieux gérée)

enfin, ne pas oublier
*beaucoup de gens ont des équipements pour enregistrer  ou pratiquer le doublon
( box  adsl avec disque dur , magnetoscopes numeriques divers certains intégrés au téléviseur, TNT avec enregistreur etc)
c'est essentiellement ca qui permet de regarder A tout en enregistrant B
(en passant la plupart des magnetoscopes d'ordi le permettent aussi à condition d'avoir un FAI qui offre l'accès des flux TV  via ordi)

* le replay internet  est vu comme un petit bonus de second rang , sans plus
(et de mauvaise qualité ,  video en flash c'est pas terrible, voire très naze)

reserver le replay  pour des trucs dont on peut se passer ou dont la qualité image et son est très secondaire
pour le rsete passer par des magnetoscopes


----------

